# Wanted smallest 2 channel receiver



## 1/32 slotter (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello I am trying to convert 1/32 scale 1966-1974 Can-Am slot cars into RC cars. They will have full interiors so the space is very limited. Need help finding a receiver with throttle control small enough to fit inside my cars. Must also be equipped with Cristal Chanel capabilities.

Any help that you can send my way will be much appreciated.

Joel


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

GWS has some pretty small receivers. You could de-case one to get even smaller. 75 band is available, maybe 27 band.... too.


----------

